# Rancher 350 build



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok so im bringing my old rancher out of retirement and building it. My current plans are disk break coverstion, 27in vampires, 2in lift, big bore kit, and snorkles. Its a 06 rancher 350 es. What im asking is, is there any tips or tricks that i can do to make it more mud prone. I plan on taking it rack deep in creeks, and the most 3ft deep mud. Thanks for the ideas, Allen


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well a GR is always a good modification. 

Also if your going to be in 3 feet of mud....you'd better have more than 27" vampires....You'd be better off going with something like.

BBK
GR
Lift
Front locker/spool
Snorks
Jet Kit
Pipe
and 28" Outlaws/silverbacks or EDL's


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks tacoma. I thought bout a gr and the outlaws and im gonna keep them in my planning.. thanks


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

Make to have you pull start sealed off in some way. The recoil pully seal is very prone to letting crud in the engine.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

really? i never thought bout the recoil pulley.. o btw is there any other tires out there that people might suggest for me? this will probally be a strictly mud bike. this is wat i have to work with, and the other is the smallest mud hole we have


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've seen some ranchers with Vampires go some pretty amazing places before. If you don't do the GR i'd say that may be as big as you might want to go. With the GR it might handle some bigger meats.

What ever you decide to do keep the pics coming along the way.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

get the gr and some 28 laws/backs. u wont be happy till u do.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Kawasaki Kid said:


> Ok so im bringing my old rancher out of retirement and building it. My current plans are disk break coverstion, 27in vampires, 2in lift, big bore kit, and snorkles. Its a 06 rancher 350 es. What im asking is, is there any tips or tricks that i can do to make it more mud prone. I plan on taking it rack deep in creeks, and the most 3ft deep mud. Thanks for the ideas, Allen



Whats this disk break conversion you are talking about. I think I need to do this to my buddys bike......hes having ALL SORTS of trouble out of that bake brake system..


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Whats this disk break conversion you are talking about. I think I need to do this to my buddys bike......hes having ALL SORTS of trouble out of that bake brake system..


$229 http://www.superatv.com/Honda-Front-Disc-Brake-Kit-327-P220C359.aspx

$384 http://www.highlifter.com/product.php?pk=6938&pname= 

coverts the old drum brakes to very needed disc brakes


----------

